# Splitter with hydraulic log lifter?



## tymbee (Dec 4, 2011)

As I mentioned on the log tray thread, I have a tray on the splitter I use now. But the best option by far IMO was a splitter that I used to have that had a hydraulic log lifter. Virtually anything you could roll on could be easily be lifted up to split. 

Even for the smaller stuff you could load up the tray with quite a few rounds which saved a lot of back & forth. Anyone else using one of these gizmos? I saw one at a local John Deere dealer-- pretty pricey as I recall, but definitely cool.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 4, 2011)

tymbee said:
			
		

> ...pretty pricey as I recall, but definitely cool.


Ja, well... any splitter that has one as an OEM option is going to be a higher end model and not a budget item.

This NorthStar lifter is a $900 add-on wicch is more than some folk want to spend on a splitter less alone an option.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200306951_200306951


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's a short video on the Timberwolf.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 4, 2011)

Many of the lifters are on the far side of the splitter.  Here is an interesting Tempest splitter that has the lifter on the operator side.  Pull the wrong lever whilst standing on the lifter and you'll be kissing steel.

http://www.youtube.com/user/joshlarrabee#p/a/u/1/gPvdCxLkQa0


----------



## tymbee (Dec 4, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> tymbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I recall the one we used to have was also from Northern. Was selling wood commercially then so the iinvestment was well worth the $$$.


----------



## tymbee (Dec 4, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Here's a short video on the Timberwolf.



Very slick-- and a great demo of what I was referring to by loading the tray by hand with smaller rounds. Nice machine...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2011)

tymbee said:
			
		

> As I mentioned on the log tray thread, I have a tray on the splitter I use now. But the best option by far IMO was a splitter that I used to have that had a hydraulic log lifter. Virtually anything you could roll on could be easily be lifted up to split.
> 
> Even for the smaller stuff you could load up the tray with quite a few rounds which saved a lot of back & forth. Anyone else using one of these gizmos? I saw one at a local John Deere dealer-- pretty pricey as I recall, but definitely cool.



Some very nice things about splitting vertically is that no log lifter is needed which is a big savings on dollars and you never have to lift a log. I split while sitting down. Just like Jake taught me; vertically.


----------



## triptester (Dec 4, 2011)

A log lift can be added to any log splitter for about $150 if a 12 volt winch is used instead of hydraulics.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 5, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I split while sitting down. Just like Jake taught me; vertically.


Not possible with the wedge-on-beam splitters I linked to.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 5, 2011)

Log lifters are definetly the ideal solution but as already mentioned here, they are big $$ unless you are scrounging junkyard parts.

Verticals have allowed us a way to split big rounds with out the expense of the lifter.  Doesn't mean a guy/gal shouldn't dream tho.....


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> tymbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehheh . . . you funny guy Dennis . . . very funny.

I personally prefer splitting horizontally . . . but I have the ability . . . and have . . . gone vertical for the big 'uns before to make them easier to handle.


----------



## Shari (Dec 5, 2011)

triptester said:
			
		

> A log lift can be added to any log splitter for about $150 if a 12 volt winch is used instead of hydraulics.



Just like this:


----------



## Jags (Dec 5, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> triptester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now the fan club trilogy is complete. %-P


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Shari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, know I have to go to confession for coveting my neighbors goods...

I'll have to begin bugging my buddy so I can have on for spring time splitting!!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 7, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> tymbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any idea how that thing is plumbed?  Are both valves special or is it just the one on the lift?


----------



## tymbee (Dec 7, 2011)

If you're handy, you could whip up something like this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSYYYPDuD2E


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 7, 2011)

tymbee said:
			
		

> If you're handy, you could whip up something like this!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSYYYPDuD2E



lol, my fabrication skills are in the basic to non-existent category as evidenced by the two rounds used as a ramp on one side of the splitter to roll the big ones up onto the beam and the stack of pallets on the other side for a table.


----------

